# Dometic fridge blanking plates - Winter operation



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Thought serching for the above would be easy!!! Anyway, anyone know the procedure with these? I bought 2 last summer (from the handbook, identified as L100 and L200) thinking they were something I should have. Apart from use when hosing down the van, should we be using them now, ie do they improve performance in cold weather? And which goes where, do I just use the bottom one (seems we don't have a flue, from what I glean from the manual), and do I use the short one or full length one? I despair for manuals written by English speakers!!! Naturally, we're terrified of pumping fumes into the van by fitting them wrongly.
Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm not that sure as to what good they are :roll: . I forgot to put my top one on in December, and the fridge worked fine - albeit parked on the drive! I have more of a problem getting a decent flow of air in hot weather, and have a fan fitted to assist that.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I put mine on and the freezer still packed up in the low temperatures. ok now though


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

They do not block off the air flow completely, just restrict it making the fridge more efficient in cold weather. It will still work fine without them though.
They should be removed when the temperature rises above around 8-10 degC otherwise your fridge struggle to cool enough.



Trevor


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I use them when the outside temperature falls below 10c.

Use the full length covers, there should still be a small gap left at both grills.

Not sure of the technicalities, something to do with heat exchanging.

I also use them when travelling to keep the dust out from the fridge rear, especially the gas jet area.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

My understanding is that the winter covers are to _reduce_ the performance of the fridge. IE to prevent it overcooling. The coils at the back of the fridge reject the heat from the fridge & its contents to ambient. If it's cold outside it's possible for the contents of the fridge compartment to freeze, hence the covers, which reduce airflow over the coils.

D.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Correct Dave :thumbup:


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Correct Dave :thumbup:


So if I don't want the hassle of carrying and fitting them, I can just turn the fridge down further?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> My understanding is that the winter covers are to reduce the performance of the fridge.


Well mine reduced the performance of the FREEZER completely and stopped it from working :lol:

Any reason for that?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

dont understand about the fridge performance but it was a lot less draughty when we fitted ours at -15 in bruges :-00
The fridge and freezer seemed OK


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Smokeyjoe said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct Dave :thumbup:
> ...


Yes but if it gets really freezing outside you might just turn it off or put the beer outside :idea:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

dont understand about the fridge performance but it was a lot less draughty when we fitted ours at -15 in bruges :-00
The fridge and freezer seemed OK


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

dont understand about the fridge performance but it was a lot less draughty when we fitted ours at -15 in bruges :-00
The fridge and freezer seemed OK


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could always try this.....


----------

